# 97032 and 97035 ?modifiers



## VALERIET (May 28, 2009)

Physical therapy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We just started doing this in our practice (internal medicine/nephrology) 97032 and 97035...... so far we found physical therapy modifier GP and a possible G code for 97032 for medicare beneficiary STILL A LITTLE CONFUSED.. we are waiting for a response from ins. Anyone else know anything on how to bill these codes it would be helpful PLEASE IF ANYONE CAN HELP LET ME KNOW 

Thanks 
VALERIE


----------

